# Summer Potatoes



## disco (Aug 15, 2016)

This is just an easy potato dish I like to do while I have the smoker on. It is particularly nice this time of year when I am harvesting my own potatoes.

I chopped 15 ml (1 tablespoon) of fresh dill.













Summer Potatoes 1.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 15, 2016






I cut two fair sized potatoes into 1/2 inch cubes.













Summer Potatoes 2.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 15, 2016






I tossed the potatoes and dill with 15 ml (1 tablespoon) olive oil, 15 ml (1 tablespoon) of bottled lemon juice and 3 ml (1/2 teaspoon) pepper.













Summer Potatoes 3.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 15, 2016






I put the potato mixture in an aluminum pie plate and covered it with aluminum foil.













Summer Potatoes 4.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 15, 2016






I cooked it for an hour in a 350 F smoker giving it a shake once or twice.













Summer Potatoes 5.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 15, 2016






Here is the finished product.













Summer Potatoes 6.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 15, 2016






The Verdict

I like these potatoes because they don't take a lot of prep. Also, the dill and lemon give them a nice fresh taste that we love.

Disco


----------



## tropics (Aug 15, 2016)

Disco that sounds and looks great love tatters as long as they are peeled.

I found some good size eyes on reds a few weeks ago threw them in the ground,no luck yet

Richie


----------



## disco (Aug 15, 2016)

tropics said:


> Disco that sounds and looks great love tatters as long as they are peeled.
> 
> I found some good size eyes on reds a few weeks ago threw them in the ground,no luck yet
> 
> Richie


Thanks, Richie. However, if you don't eat the peels you are throwing food away. Just saying!

If you don't have potatoes in by May around here you aren't going to get much but we are on a mountain in the Rockies! I suspect you will have a decent crop from your efforts in your growing season.

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2016)

Good stuff Disco!

Those taters are a staple around here.

Al


----------



## disco (Aug 15, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Good stuff Disco!
> 
> Those taters are a staple around here.
> 
> Al


Thanks, Al. We eat them a lot too, ergo, my bulbous shape.


----------

